# So Real Concepts 4x4



## Ian Anderson

This is the *So Real Concepts 4x4 - 1:24 Scale Chevy Blazer* Die cast, as well as the *So Real 4x4 Chevy 1/2 Ton Fleet side* Die cast, Along with a Set to of there *IROK Super Swamper Tires, Mounted On Weld Mountain Crusher Wheels*, That I will be using on a another build in a few weeks, (A Custom made Pulling Series 4x4 Truck Build) Sorry there isn't enough light in these shots to see this better, But my So called light box I just picked up, _WAS NO FRECKEN GOOD_, so I will be looking for a better one someplace, if anyone knows of a Nice one Lights and all let me know, Anyway just though you might wont to see these two *So Real Concept 4x4's*, There really only for filler in my Build cabinet along with my other kits, but from time to time I pick up a few Die cast kits if there cool enough to modify in deferent ways, They come in a few deferent colors like this, This color was all I could get my hands on at the time, Everything else was SOLD OUT, but the other colors are a Brown and Blue along with a couple of other simple colors, MIGHT PAINT ONE OF THESE, to see what I can do with it, The engine compartment is Pretty detailed, along with AS YOU CAN SEE, opening doors and hood as well as a removable Shell showing the Detailed interior, That's really isn't all that detailed, but nice none the less....But worth checking out, _NOT HARD TO FIND_, and about $20 buck a peace, NOT BAD....


_Ian_


----------



## Ian Anderson

*RPP hobbys*

Just wonted to show some one who asked me to, SHOW THIS SMALL OREDER HERE, That just came in From rpphobby.com, Not a hole lot here really guys, But there all in good shape as well as new and sealed, AND VERY LOW COST IN ALL INVOLVED, this hole order was around $150 bucks, and that cheep really for the amount of kits here that is, Some of these kits are kind of Pricey on other site as well, But once again, THIS IS JUST TO SHOW the ones who requested this picture of what they looked like is all, NOTHING MORE, As well you may feel feet to post other stuff on this Thread, I will NOT CONCIDER that Hijacking or anything like that here guys, so if there is something you need to add here as well and it that has NOTHING REALLY to do with these two post, Don't Let the Hijack syndrome bother you here, just post it dude....I'M NOT PICKY ON THIS AT ALL, other then that, I will not be leave these pictures up long anyway, 
I NEED THE ROOM ELSEWARE AS WELL...All kits are self explanatory in there details, So let them speak for them self's...



Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

pretty cool but take it out back and roll it down the mountain and through the mud so it has the real trail rig look,what size are the swampers supossed to be 36s or bigger?


----------



## Ian Anderson

You know Dakota, you where the ONLY ONE to have answered that question over there about the silver leafing in AT LEAST THREE DAYS MAN, when it was asked of them that is,...lol...Your always on the ball Mister, That makes you one of the Sharpest Pencils In the Box in my book dude, The Real skill is IN THE DETAILS they say,......YOUR ALWAYS ON IT MAN, Good for you, It make you stand out over the rest I HOPE YOU KNOW THAT...

As far as what size of these tires and wheels are, YOUR GUESS IS AS GOOD AS MINE DUDE, they don't say on them anywhere, BUT THERE HUGE FOR SURE, should make some nice Mud Boogers, 1:24 scale as well...But your right they need some Mud to make them a little more real for sure,....Did you see the other kits over there as well? and the other set of tires and wheels ?, that was from THAT CHEEP SITE you pointed out, "AGAIN", I have hit them hard for sure Think I have most anything that is good from there now, even SOLD OUT A FEW because of me..lol.......I posted that so you and Mo could see them......I guess I bought about 30 kits from them now..and small stuff...that's were this 4x4 was from as well....



Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

Thanks for the kind words Ian,I am still passionate about this hobby just cant focus to build,try the bare metal I think you'll like it,nice haul on the kits esp the 34 Ford it looks minty also love the S and M cars and met Ronnie Sox many times before his passing


----------

